# Liquidresearch busted...



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2004)

From post at Avant...


A Tuesday night raid in a quiet Metairie neighborhood was part of an investigation into alleged steroid sales over the Internet, according to Jefferson Parish officials.


Sheriff Harry Lee said Edward and Natalie Barton were allegedly manufacturing steroids and gamma butyrolactone (GBL) at a lab in their in their Tabony Street home.


The Jefferson Parish Sheriff's Office, the Drug Enforcement Agency, and U.S. Customs agents were at the home Tuesday night removing containers of a white powder.




WWL-TV
Several barrels were removed from the home
Lee said the business the couple allegedly ran, liquidresearch.com, mixed the chemicals and distributed them via the Internet and in the metro New Orleans area.


Edward Barton was charged with possession with intent to distribute anabolic steroids, creation of clandestine lab, possession of GBL (a compound synonymous with steroid use), possession of marijuana, and possession of controlled dangerous substance in the presence of minor, the couple???s 3-year-old son.


Natalie Barton was charged with creation of clandestine lab, possession of GBL, possession of marijuana, and possession of controlled dangerous substance in the presence of minor.


Christopher Durel, identified as an employee of the operation, was charged with creation of clandestine lab and possession of GBL.


Officials said the investigation is ongoing to determine magnitude of the operation.


An unnamed relative of the Barton???s, who said they work with the couple in their home, said they have done nothing illegal.


According to a disclaimer on the website, ???all research products offered by Liquid Research are intended for laboratory and research use only.???
____
more
____
METAIRIE, La. -- Investigators have arrested three people and the probe is expanding after chemicals were seized Tuesday in what officials are calling the largest drug bust in the history of the Jefferson Parish Sheriff's Office.

Edward Barton, 27, Natalie Barton, 25, and Christopher Durel, 26, face charges that include possession with intent to distribute an illegal substance, possession of a controlled substance and operating an illegal lab.

Tuesday at about 10:30 p.m., agents with the DEA and the Jefferson Parish Narcotics Unit, and members of the Jefferson Parish Fire Department and the U.S. Postal Inspector's Office confiscated more than a dozen containers from the home in the 4700 block of Tabony Street in Metairie. Hazardous materials crews were then brought in to help clear out the house.

Investigators said the Bartons were selling the substance GBL -- a precursor to the date rape drug GHB -- out of the home and over the Internet. The Bartons allegedly were operating under the company name NuRave Inc.

In addition to the chemicals, agents also seized marijuana from the home, Sheriff Harry Lee said.

The Bartons have a 3-year-old child. It was not immediately clear whether the child was in the home at the time of the arrests.

Investigators are analyzing computer data and customer lists seized in the raid, and more charges may be forthcoming.

Neighbors told WDSU NewsChannel 6 reporter Heath Allen that the residents of the home were new to the neighborhood, were friends of the homeowner and had moved in a couple of months ago. Neighbors said a man who lives at the home made his living selling a growth hormone.
Copyright 2004 by TheNewOrleansChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

I wouldnt wanna be on that list...  Whats your thoughts JD?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Feb 4, 2004)

Lord knows I've been on plenty of puters of people that got nailed.  Just clean house and play dumb.  Close out any personal mailboxes.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Feb 4, 2004)

Also, this is just another reason to stay away from suppliers that screw with rec drugs.  That is usually what gets their ass in a sling in the first place.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 4, 2004)

They never sold rec drugs on thier site though, so you would never know...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 4, 2004)

I bet there will be a huge investigation into 'liquid research' companies in general.  Just keeps getting better huh?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> They never sold rec drugs on thier site though, so you would never know...



True.  Too bad sources have to be dumbasses and are willing to put their clients at risk...STUPID.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 4, 2004)

For those that thought certain illegal substances would garnish no attention, obviously they were wrong. How or why they were payed attention to though I dont know, popularity sometimes is a bad thing.

Overall, it sucks ass, I'm sorry to hear of this.


----------



## plouffe (Feb 4, 2004)

What's GBL?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

Like GHB.


----------



## plouffe (Feb 4, 2004)

Damn.. I'm real sad to see this company go under.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 4, 2004)

http://www.steroidlaw.com/article_full.asp_id=18

Legality of research chemicals


----------



## PreMier (Feb 4, 2004)

I like Rick.  I have talked to him a few times through e-mails regarding ph's.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 5, 2004)

sunnuva...no one cares about anything but the rec drugs...what idiots...


----------



## Michael D (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> From post at Avant...
> 
> Copyright 2004 by TheNewOrleansChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.



Does this count as redistributing?


----------



## jimmyboy (Feb 5, 2004)

I just ordered some liquid nolva off this site today, i'll still get the shit won't I?


----------



## maddog1 (Feb 5, 2004)

If it comes, it may come attached with a DEA agent/Postal inspector.  If I were you, I would hope that I would not get it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Re: Liquidresearch busted...*



> _*Originally posted by Michael D *_
> Does this count as redistributing?


Thanks for pointing that out Michael.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jimmyboy *_
> I just ordered some liquid nolva off this site today, i'll still get the shit won't I?


Jimmy... read this. http://anabolicminds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13053


----------



## Mudge (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jimmyboy *_
> I just ordered some liquid nolva off this site today, i'll still get the shit won't I?



Yeah right, with a cop or postal inspector if at all. Do you know what busted means? Those guys are still "up and running" to catch any new fish I'm sure.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> sunnuva...no one cares about anything but the rec drugs...what idiots...



Bro we dont know any of that for sure, the feds love to tell lies. They said DL was raking in 300k in sales monthlhy, thats bullshit.

They also said Animal had barrels of the same thing in his garage, it was gasoline. They also have not yet returned 50 grand worth of personal property he has to go through the courts STILL to try and get back, and this was close to 2 years ago now.

You cant trust a fed sadly, a story is nothing but a story.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 5, 2004)

Come on man, they just got busted and you think they are sitting at home filling orders?


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Feb 5, 2004)

NEVER trust a fed, a DA, and rarely a cop.

When it comes to these issues, it would be easier to find a holy person in soddam and gamorah, than to find a Fed, cop, DA that knew a damn thing.

Jimmyboy, you better clean house my friend.  That's all I can tell you.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 5, 2004)

Well I am sure it was the rec drugs that got them busted. If not for that they may have not been busted. But by chance it was the other research chemicals that got them busted, more will soon follow. But I don't expect that. I also see our site sponser carries viagra/cialis. I would definatly pull that ASAP!


----------



## X Ring (Feb 5, 2004)

so nolva isnt legal w/o a script?   I was going to use that instead of 6-oxo if I did a PH cycle, probably with 4-ad then next cycle  Transdermal 4ad and m1t (transdermal or oral dont know yet).  I would prefer to stay legal, especially since I am trying to get into law school
Thanks guys


----------



## ZECH (Feb 5, 2004)

Not legal without a rx......


----------



## X Ring (Feb 5, 2004)

hmm so maybe the m1t, 4ad cycle isnt a good idea, but since both m1t and 4ad are legal (for now at least) and there is no punishment for having nolva wouldnt the only be a concern of legal issue be to those who are using illegal gear and nolva as a PCT.  I mean if the fed found you ordered that and 4ad and m1t but no illegal stuff they wouldnt do anything right?? 
 Sorry for all the newbie questions lately just tryin to get myself edgimacated.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> so nolva isnt legal w/o a script?



Uhh, its a breast cancer D R U G - of course it isn't legal without a prescription, otherwise you would find it at GNC.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by X Ring *_
> Sorry for all the newbie questions lately just tryin to get myself edgimacated.



It is no big deal, but if you would read the thread you would see that I already posted information.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&action=showpost&postid=542261#542261


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 5, 2004)

they cant do diddly for possession of nolva...it isnt scheduled....so there is no outlined punishment for its possession


----------



## ZECH (Feb 5, 2004)

Sure they can. You can be arrested and charged with a misdemeanor. If over a certain dollar amout(depends on the state) it is a felony!


----------



## Mudge (Feb 5, 2004)

Yes they can, all they have to do is show intent of illegal use. Try to walk into a pharmacy some time and tell them you need to do some research


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 5, 2004)

but you agree its not scheduled right? so what law does its possession fall under??


----------



## ZECH (Feb 5, 2004)

possession of a prescription drug without a rx..............


----------



## ZECH (Feb 5, 2004)

it does not have to be scheduled to be illegal.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> it does not have to be scheduled to be illegal.




i agree....but illeagel or not, if there are no punishments laied out, nothing can be done....

.hell, in VA there is a antiquated rule from the 1800's that prevents oral sex...but there is no punishment laied out so if someone wanted to enforce it, they could not


am i wrong??


----------



## Mudge (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> but you agree its not scheduled right? so what law does its possession fall under??



It does not have to be a controlled substance to found guilty of possession of prescription drugs, does nobody read?

Bro, it has all been talked about in the link I have now posted twice already.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 5, 2004)

Misdemeanors or felony's both have punishment guidelines. Even for a M, you are arrested and have a record. You may get out with parole time, or you could actually do some time. Depends on the judge.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 5, 2004)

heh..guess your right ...my bad


----------



## ZECH (Feb 5, 2004)

here is an example of a man getting 6 months in jail for possession of prescription drugs.........http://www.clarionledger.com/news/0311/06/m06.html


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 5, 2004)

on every board everyone is collectively sh*ttin a brick...at least the other resaerch co's will prob no run any rec drugs anymore...

if anyone sees a site with rec drugs still...mail em and tell em to pull it for the sake of themselves and their customers...im gonna do that


----------



## ZECH (Feb 5, 2004)

yes very good idea. That keeps everyone in the clear for now.
Only problem is that everyone that was just buying nolva/clomid, did not know LR was selling rec drugs. So how do you really know??


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> here is an example of a man getting 6 months in jail for possession of prescription drugs.........http://www.clarionledger.com/news/0311/06/m06.html



good point dg

however...i dont knoiw too much about rec drugs...but isnt xanax make ya happy or somethin...dont people use it as a rec drug??

i guess it dosent matter, since your point was its a perscription


----------



## ZECH (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> good point dg
> 
> however...i dont knoiw too much about rec drugs...but isnt xanax make ya happy or somethin...dont people use it as a rec drug??
> ...


Minor Tranquilizer/ Antidepressant


----------



## ZECH (Feb 5, 2004)

What people that are worried about it should consider is this........
Just because you can buy it doesn't mean it is legal for you to have or use. Check your local laws and know before you get in that situation. 
This also shows why we don't like to discuss suppliers. It brings it to attention on these boards and guess who surfs these boards?


----------



## Power Rabbit (Feb 5, 2004)

Ya i agree not posting sources, but LR openly advertized himself... he sponsored meso and SS for christ sake


----------



## Var (Feb 5, 2004)

Just curious if anyone plans to still by Nolva and Clomid online...or will you start hitting up AAS contacts for it. Obviously, I dont know much about the illegal stuff.  Just curious.


----------



## Just a guy (Feb 5, 2004)

honestly... i dont think cops will do much about it as long as it's for personal Body building Use... not intent to sell... if ur brewing the shit ur gonna get  in trouble.... if u have it layin around and the cops find it... u can get a lawyer to get u out of it... thats my opinion tho

Feds Aint gonna come after u because u bought something little... 

It took a WHILE for the SBI to ever come watch my house when i was doin a little somethin somethin and everyone knew about it... but now im clean.     Sbi, Feds, who ever... if they do talk to you  their just gonna try to get u to Rat on another Source...


----------



## ZECH (Feb 5, 2004)

Have you not read my posts? I don't care and I really don't think you have anything to be worried about either, but if you get caught you will.


----------



## Var (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Have you not read my posts? I don't care and I really don't think you have anything to be worried about either, but if you get caught you will.



Was this directed at me or Just A Guy?  I've read the whole thread.  Just looking for a general consensus on how people will get this stuff in the future.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 5, 2004)

Toward Just a guy...................not bashing him but I would not take it lightly like he says.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 5, 2004)

as for buying Nolva and clomid online, I have been planning on buying some, but I think I will wait awhile now and see how this is going to pan out.


----------



## Var (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> as for buying Nolva and clomid online, I have been planning on buying some, but I think I will wait awhile now and see how this is going to pan out.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Var (Feb 5, 2004)

Just found this over at AM.  Not sure if all u guys lurk over there too.  Check it out...

http://anabolicminds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13053


----------



## Mudge (Feb 5, 2004)

You have to be a member to read anything there.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> on every board everyone is collectively sh*ttin a brick...at least the other resaerch co's will prob no run any rec drugs anymore...



Everyone knew the risks the whole time, there are already people on 3 year long sentences, if it is true that LR was doing this they took the risk that most others know better not to take. Look how many sources already say NO RECREATIONALS DONT ASK FOR THEM, so any other sources that choose to do so already know, this is nothing new bro.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2004)

Sorry guys.  This is what I was linking to earlier to Jimmy.  Didn't realize you had to be a member to view.


----------



## Var (Feb 5, 2004)

Sorry Jersey.  Didnt see that u already posted the link.


----------



## bedrock (Feb 5, 2004)

Lets hope that all research chem sites are reading this and getting rid of customer lists, alot of bro's on other boards are really worried right now. Get the word out, 
ALL PEOPLE DO NOT KEEP CUSTOMER LISTS WITH NAMES AND ADDRESSES !


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

LOL, you cant clear your computer records without a special program.  The feds will be able to extract info no matter what those kids do.


----------



## Var (Feb 5, 2004)

Yup.  Its called Digital Forensics.  Up and coming new career field.  VERY VERY hard to wipe files off your hard drive.  People think deleting something and emptying their trash means its gone.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

Is there good $$ in that field Var? hmm....


----------



## Var (Feb 5, 2004)

Yeah...I was actually looking into it as a career change.  Its fairly new, and like any new tech field, the people doing it are making $$$.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

I might look into this... Thanks buddy


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2004)

There was once a wise man (he frequents this board), who told me via PM a few months back that when dealing with 'liquid research' companies it is best to pay via money order so that the order cannot be traced back to you.  Takes longer of course, but in light of the recent developments, sage advice indeed.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

Umm... they will still have your name on record.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2004)

The less paper trail, the better.  I'm betting the customer lists they are looking at are credit card transactions which is proof positive payment was made. You're right though, shipping records would still be valid, but if you deny receipt of product, and it is not found in your possession, prosecution would be a lot less likely.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> LOL, you cant clear your computer records without a special program.  The feds will be able to extract info no matter what those kids do.



You can actually, it would be adviseable to format your hard drive a dozen times or so. Last I was aware, they could extract weak magnetic images after 7 format jobs, when you format a hard drive you write zeros over the whole disk.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Umm... they will still have your name on record.



I dont think that anyone on the outside has that much information on what records they kept track of, at least nobody that has filled us in on thier record keeping practices.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I dont think that anyone on the outside has that much information on what records they kept track of, at least nobody that has filled us in on thier record keeping practices.



Isnt it presumable that once you gave them a MO with your name on it, with your shipping adress and again with your name.  That there might be a record of it?  Sure its easier through electronic banking to track someone, but a paper trail is still a trail.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 5, 2004)

I have no idea really what the post offices records look like as to money order numbers, correlating who cashed them in and who bought them in the first place.

Some sources still take cash only.

But, in terms of looking at ANY possible avenue I like your thinking, security is paranoia. Someone who thinks their bank is safe if they leave the front door unlocked is not the best person to guard the place, you must cover all avenues.

Assume the worst, hope for the best.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 6, 2004)

http://www.theneworleanschannel.com/news/2816883/detail.html


----------



## ZECH (Feb 6, 2004)

Investigators are analyzing computer data and customer lists seized in the raid, and more charges may be forthcoming


----------



## Mudge (Feb 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by bayoumike
> I just think that everyone should be rested in knowing that the LR bust has nothing to do with ancillaries.....as a matter of fact the truth will be known shortly along with media rebutles. Some fat, jackass cops thought that they were going to be getting awards and pats on the back for this one and are desperately scrambling to cover-up their fuck up. NO WAY IN HELL WAS LR MANUFACTURING GBL AND ESPECIALLY NOT SELLING IT. So far the contacts to LR customers have been more to inquire and make sure no GBL was purchased. They have found nothing, will find nothing and a serious lawsuit is in store. The new GABA products are amino acid deriviatives and actually got tested and cleared by customs long before the bust, completely 100% legal no loopholes needed. After the proof of the lack of GBL, the ancillaries and customers will not be an issue. The juice was a VERY small personal amount and the intent to distribute is always slapped down at first to beef up the charges. It is all lacking, a rumor must have passed due to the GABA which to the uneducated mass had somehow gotten confused with GBL.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2004)

not to sound liek a prick, but I saw this coming so long a go. especially with the new GABA shti coming out.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2004)

wre gonig to have to look for some new sponcores at bolex. lol


----------



## Mudge (Feb 8, 2004)

I think anyone with half a brain knew, come on now, research products? Animal knew that they didn't like seeing the stuff ready made, just like the early fina kit guys used to sell the pellets too, they figured that one out right quick.

Its a shame though, but the publicity was the #1 problem IMO, I bet they made some good money there for awhile.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I think anyone with half a brain knew, come on now, research products? Animal knew that they didn't like seeing the stuff ready made, just like the early fina kit guys used to sell the pellets too, they figured that one out right quick.
> 
> Its a shame though, but the publicity was the #1 problem IMO, I bet they made some good money there for awhile.



whats even more stupid is people posting that they were using these research products for personal use amd all that bullshit. ODing. It was a ticking time bomb over at bolex. and admin could get fucked over.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 9, 2004)

Remember MyChemSupply?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 10, 2004)

> Post from Bayou Mike on another board:
> 
> I really wish everyone would please calm down a little.....the bust is a joke. If you look at the charges they are next to none. Considering that we supposedly ran "the most sophisticated drug lab in the history of jefferson parish" you would think they would have charged us with a little more than possession of steriods (personal stash) and marijuana (whoops my wife has occassional glaucoma lol). The gbl is bogus....the truth will be told in the media rebutle soon. The bust is no way related to and will never be related to the ancillaries being sold by LR. Any potential visits are related to what they are hoping to be hidden bottles of gbl shipped to our customers. And also why would I jeopardize my thriving business and promising new line of products for something so stupid and mail out gbl and using US postal service at that. I have been around for a while and we all know what gbl will cause with the authorities. A customer list was not confiscated.....it is a tracking verification on new orders along with new orders to be processed. Anyway, if you don't keep some sort of record of shipping then people will complain about not getting their order and no way to track it. Unfortunately, anytime a person orders via CC on a shopping cart, 2 records are retained (shopping cart archives and credit card processing batch records). The main thing to remember here is that this is a local raid....it has not and will not go to a federal level as long as no controlled substances were found in the parcels which never were. My advice is not to believe everything read in the media. Our only mistake was having a worker that we were unaware of with very active extra-curricular activities. They begin to watch him and look into where he works (along with some rumors due to his wanna-be pimpdaddy dreams of his). Put these elements together and the presence of a research chemical company and you get what took place last tuesday evening. As you can also see...we were introducing new GABA products....local narcotics forces obviously have not read up on their chemistry 101 to confuse this natural amino acid with the infamous "date rape drug". Unfortunately, due to the steriods in the home, they can and will always charge for having a controlled substance in the presence of a minor. They were reaching hard to slap as many charges on us in this case, because of the oh **** feeling when nothing was found. We will get out of this and I hope that people can stop saying that this has happened because of LRs greed, because anyone who has been a customer in the past can see that we are always very generous (that is why we had such low prices that is why our policy always was to send out free products for delays/backorders/mistakes).


----------



## X Ring (Feb 11, 2004)

Well that is good to hear, lets hope that there is more truth in this than the other claims out there surrounding this situation.


----------



## maddog1 (Feb 11, 2004)

Nothing is going to happen to people far removed from that area, who were customers.  Anyone saying otherwise is just trying to sensationalize this thing.


----------



## tk... (Feb 12, 2004)

customers from LR have nothing to worry about. Even if you payed via credit card, it dont mean shit. Due to the fact that online buying does not require any type of signature. It is very easy for anybody to buy something online with someone elses credit card. The only way, to get busted 100% behond reasonable doubt, it to be caught in possetion with the drug or to have a positive blood test for drugs. THat is the only way. On the other hand, money order is another story. To get a money order from the bank, only the owner of the account can issue it. Therefore, the owner of the account is liable for what he has ordered.....

i doubt that any of this will be an issue, cuz it requires to much work and almost impossible to track down everybody who has purchased from LR. But the folllowing arguments would be heard in a court room.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 12, 2004)

You can walk into any US Post Office and purchase money orders with cash. Identification is only required if the amount is for over $3,000.


----------



## tk... (Feb 12, 2004)

i have no idea how things work in the US, but in Canada identification is required after 500$. I have heard of some canadian banks with 1000 $ amount before any type of ID is required, but not mine. I am not sure about Canada Post though.


----------

